# JDM vs USDM (searched)



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

Please don't jump down my throat about searching cus i have been searching all day in school.
Now i know the jdm versions have a few more engine size options and the lucino grille, the corner lenses, and the hatch
and on the sunny version (or something) there is the sunny front bumper
and I think there's some sort of different rear bumper. 
Am I missing anything on the exterior?
Sorry if it seams like a newb question but thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

If your gonna post a question...the least that you can do is assume that the reader has no Idea what the hell your talking about.

Your Subject line shouldve read JDM B14 VS USDM B14. Or you couldve at least used the chassis code or somthing in the question to let the reader know what you were asking about...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

power folding mirriors, antenna is differnt. taillights are differnt. several differences.


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> If your gonna post a question...the least that you can do is assume that the reader has no Idea what the hell your talking about.
> 
> Your Subject line shouldve read JDM B14 VS USDM B14. Or you couldve at least used the chassis code or somthing in the question to let the reader know what you were asking about...


well straight edge brandon knew.
and this _IS_ the 1995-1999 B14 forum, so the least YOU can do is remember what forum your in.
thank you brandon.
is there a link for a list or anything like that?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

KevinFreeling said:


> well straight edge brandon knew.
> and this _IS_ the 1995-1999 B14 forum, so the least YOU can do is remember what forum your in.
> thank you brandon.
> is there a link for a list or anything like that?


Yeah but you just have to assume that there are some Dumb people on here...the reason that I posted in the first place was because I thought I had a link that would help ya. BUt after reading it it really didnt have any helpful info. I was just to lazy to erase the rest of my post.


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

well thanks for the attempt homie


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

grills are different.
Power folded mirrors do not equipped on all the JDM B14 (only super saloons have them).
JDM Ex-saloons; front discs rear drums. Super saloon; front disc rear discs.
front bumpers are different.
Engines are different (As far as I know, Japan Nissan only made the GA15DE & SR20DE for B14).
JDM 94-95 B14s, taillights are the same as the USs. After 96s, taillights are different.

inside:
LHD and RHD different.
JDM has one cat. inside the header with only one O2 sensor.
JDM's TBs are pointing upwards.
All JDM B14s have A/C and Powersteering.
A small number on JDM B14s have 4WD (no export)


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

stone said:


> grills are different.
> Power folded mirrors do not equipped on all the JDM B14 (only super saloons have them).
> JDM Ex-saloons; front discs rear drums. Super saloon; front disc rear discs.
> front bumpers are different.
> ...



thanks man
anyone know where i can find a pic of the 96+ tails? ive looked on google but the only pic i could find of 96 lucino tails are on the hatches and those lights obviously wouldnt fit in a USDM B14.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

1998 JDM B14  

1996 JDM B14

1994 JDM B14

Sorry about the langage of the webpages. I don't think the 96+ taillights will fit yours.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

stone said:


> grills are different.
> Engines are different (As far as I know, Japan Nissan only made the GA15DE & SR20DE for B14).


Im not sure about the SR20DE this site JDM Lucino specs states they used the SR18DE but not to sure i thought i had also seen somwehere else that they used the NEO VVL versions of the GA16 and SR20 not sure but anything you need to know about the Lucino(Which is what i think you are looking for and not just the B14 chassis which has numerous variants) is right there in the link engine specs, car dimesions, shit the even have what colors they came in for that year. :thumbup:And don't mean to bash ya but all the cars in the pics are Sunny's they have a completly different back end from years 96+ so like you said they won't fit because it a different car body same chassis but different car. What he is looking for is the Lucino back lights which are the same as our 200SX's for all years. Now if you wanted those sunny tail lights and do some fabrication it would be easier to get them off a G20 which is the exact same thing as the Sunny96+ ( 94-95 Sunny is same body as U.S. Sentra) just LHD and any JDM Lucino piece you would want would be easier to get in Mexico where the JDM spec Lucino with LHD was sold instead of looking on google where you will come up with very little JDM B14 stuff.


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks guys. this is like one of the first posts where assholes dont ruin it and i actually learn/get help
thanks guys

is that the factory wing? cus its different too


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

KevinFreeling said:


> thanks guys. this is like one of the first posts where assholes dont ruin it and i actually learn/get help
> thanks guys
> 
> is that the factory wing? cus its different too


Was it really necessary to throw that jab out there, or could you have just said thank you and moved on?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

been searching the very topic lately so i know what you mean!
great thread! thanks for that lucino site!


----------



## Joekuh (Aug 14, 2005)

i would hump so hard for a lucino front bumper....

but other than that wet dream i have a question..i saw someone with the sunny badges on a USD sentra...anyone have an idea where to go for something like that? sorry im not tryna thread jack.......and whoeva started this thread....great idea.......cuz i've wanted to RHD my sentra 4 da longest time


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

No Problem for the site i use often for any JDM car specs i need, no thats not the factory wing if your talking about the one that looks like a smaller Type R wing i know stillen sells it as a "gtr" wing for the B14, as for the RHD a sentra good luck i don't think theres a site out there that sells anything needed for it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You can check out my cardomain site

also I have made several threads (JDM Conversion thread) in the cosmetics section) I have complete pics in there for several JDM B14 conversions

Hope this helps =)


----------



## Joekuh (Aug 14, 2005)

Exalta said:


> You can check out my cardomain site
> 
> also I have made several threads (JDM Conversion thread) in the cosmetics section) I have complete pics in there for several JDM B14 conversions
> 
> Hope this helps =)



i repeat THIS IS NOT A THREAD JACK!!.....

i saw the topic u started but those pics u posted dont seem to come up for me, u mind sendin em to me?? PM me if u need a email address to send em to..


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

wes said:


> Was it really necessary to throw that jab out there, or could you have just said thank you and moved on?


yes, to me it was necessary to show my appreciation for some _real_


----------



## small money (Nov 11, 2004)

*sunny badges*



Joekuh said:


> i would hump so hard for a lucino front bumper....
> 
> but other than that wet dream i have a question..i saw someone with the sunny badges on a USD sentra...anyone have an idea where to go for something like that? sorry im not tryna thread jack.......and whoeva started this thread....great idea.......cuz i've wanted to RHD my sentra 4 da longest time



i got sunny badges and i just sold a bumper for the sunny to i got a g15 sunny jdm


----------



## Joekuh (Aug 14, 2005)

small money said:


> i got sunny badges and i just sold a bumper for the sunny to i got a g15 sunny jdm


that is cool as hell.....PLZ tell me u got pics!!!


----------

